# Love the hat



## Josiah (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2014)

Great old photo Josiah!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

N-ice


----------



## Raven (Dec 31, 2014)

I was out grocery shopping this morning and a warm hat would have felt good.
I did have a warm scarf and gloves but no hat and it was very cold.

Thanks for the picture Josiah.


----------

